# Kowa SE R



## smithdan (Jul 22, 2015)

Found this one on a recent "rescue mission".  Just different enough for a space on the shelf, great condition, and! it was half price day.  The cool strap is worth the $7.50 itself.

All cleaned up and loaded with Acros 100.  Pix soon I hope.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh wow, that's like a '65 Corvair in terms of sexy, oddball collectible appeal!!! great find. And* DAT STRAP*--whoaaaaa!


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 22, 2015)

Great strap! Back in the day Kowa had little regard ... but that strap is priceless. (The strap could pull double duty on a guitar.)


----------



## ibrahim99 (Jul 23, 2015)

[emoji39]


┈┅•༄❥❥•┅؟؟ ┈┅•༄❥❥•┅┈


----------



## compur (Aug 1, 2015)

You found a Kowa 35mm SLR _that actually works_? OMG! Now THAT is a rare find! Congrats!


----------



## smithdan (Aug 1, 2015)

Well compur,  as far as I can tell, the complicated series of events that this thing goes through to make an exposure seem to happen (The Curious Kowa - Photo.net Classic Manual Cameras Forum) but only finishing off and processing the roll will tell for sure.
It will make a handsome doorstop if it doesn't anyway.

Link shows a different model but this one works same same.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 30, 2015)

Finally finish off the roll.   This rather heavy mid 60's critter seemed to start to act up around frame 20, thought it had died, then later noticed that I had accidentally pushed the lever to self timer and didn't hear it buzz over the band playing 50's rockabilly at the car show. 

 It has a very handy split image focus aid but the plusses end there.  Expected a bit more crispness in the image.  Lots of 35mm SLR's around then, most with TTL metering, not this one. Ergonomics are poor as well with small aperture, shutter speed and focus rings.  It was easy to change the shutter speed accidentally.  Certainly nice to find one to play with.  Happy that I avoided this one and bought a Spotmatic back then.   

This one goes back on the shelf probably for keeps.


----------



## timor (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice pics.


----------

